# REGNER model of the year 2009



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

This Regner live steam 2-6-0 HEIDI has just been built from a kit 
The kit was the first from the recent production run and was based on the 2-6-0s running on the Swiss RhB railway. 
Those familier with Regner will know they are made in Germany and have a reputation for high precision quality.

Check out the video on only the engines second run. Beautiful!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCr_zTQK_Fk


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Dear Main131, this is a model of a very handsome prototype and to the best of my knowledge the first Regner on which rivets are somewhere near scale size. Overall, a pretty good looking lokie, and it even runs, which cannot be said about some other Regner kits (VIIK being probably the most infamous case). I was very tempted by this model until I read that (like all other Regners) it has a brass boiler. However, however, however... in the light of the recent test results by George in the water thread, it appears that the boiler survives 6month with pretty soft water inside it, so there is hope that it will not disintegrate in 60months or even in 600months... That is of course still subject to dispute and more testing, all most exciting and to some degree even entertaining (please check the water thread if you wish). Do you or anyone else have any hard data on which type of brass alloy is used by Regner? Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with Regner boilers, they are well made, tested and safe. The full materials spec is on page 47 of the on line catalogue. 

http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/online_katalog/index.html 

Do you really think a quality builder like Regner with over 30 years in the live steam business would use substandard materials? In the past 30 years how many reports of boiler failures have been reported ? 

By the way, I have a number of Regner engines and they all run beautifully. I would suggest that if yours do not work then they were not built correctly. [script removed]


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Dear Rod-san, Thanks for the page reference. Well, it turns out that the brass type used is pretty standard common commercial type alpha-brass and not a DZR type brass (dezincification resistant, alloyed with some of the following: Sn, Pb, As, Sb and P). This may not matter very much to some buyers, but it mattered to me. For this reason, I asked Mr Regner to make a copper boiler but I never received any answer. I am sure a quality builder would be able to craft a boiler from copper as easily as from brass;-)... But as I said above, dezincification is apparently a relatively slow process, so no need to worry too much if you have some of these engines (for the ongoing discussion it might be better to refer to the water threads). As for the running, you are correct, the skills of the builder pretty often affect the outcome. So I congratulate you on your building skills! Out of pure curiosity, did you also build the VIIK? Best, Zubi


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately I have never seen or had the opportunity to build a Regner VII K so am unable to comment, but I have built the following; 

Chiemsee Bahn tram, Saxon Meyer IV K compound, RhB G4/5 compound, Br 70, TSSD Mallet compound, Saxonia, and the Heidi. 

All are wonderfully detailed scale models and run beautifully. Ask your friend Terry (TAC) he has seen them on Main131's track a few times. 

I don't think you should be making unfounded disparaging remarks about a manufacturer on a public forum without first taking your complains/concerns up with said manufacturer. I will not enter into a prolonged discussion with you on the subject, I have pointed out the facts as I understand them. I will say no more.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Mr Rod-san, that is good news that you built these models, and it is a pity that you do not want to say anything more as I am quite interested in your building experiences. As for my comments, I stated a few of facts, e.g. the boilers are made from brass. Even if this does may not matter to anyone else than me, this is also not a secret as it is clearly indicated in the page you kindly referenced. As for contacting the maker, I did. And I am not complaining, just stating the fact. Perhaps somewhat unfortunately, my interest in this maker started with the model of the VIIK, but the only ones which I have ever seen reported running, were substantially rebuilt (many by Mr Reppingen - you can see one currently on German ebay). I believe, they required new cylinders because they would not run with the original ones. Redoing cylinders and doing machining work is not exactly the level of kit building skill which I possess, so I never looked at these engines again. After many years, the next engine in which I was quite interested was the RhB G4/5 compound. I have followed a rather painfully sounding thread about building one on G-scale Mad I believe. But perhaps this was by an isolated case of an unfortunate adventurer in kit building, who failed to master the art of building compounds. The Mh6 kit, however, looked like a pretty simple engine and I almost broke down and got one of these, fortunately the rivets of scale size of an apple saved me from a wallet crash. There is nothing wrong with rivets of a size of an apple, or orange for that matter. Some people may like them. Roundhouse used to make them too (that is an ultimate live steam statement isn't it). Again these are plain and verifiable facts. Anyway, last year the maker in question apparently figured a rivet size change may persuade perfectionists like me to consider their lokies. When Heidi's photos appeared, I thought I have no excuse. I was about to place an order when I browsed the catalogue and looked at some pretty pictures of the naked boilers... The alarm bell rung in my head - and the rest has already been said above. So you see, I am 100% positive, these kits definitely improve year by year, I have been watching this process for the past 15 years or so, that is half of the company's life. And who knows, perhaps the 2010 model will have a copper boiler? I am optimistic. And how can I be more positive than that? Best wishes, Zubi


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Mr. Zbigniew Struzik, 

I stumble over your name in forums all over this world. Even in a German one, where they have no idea, what you are talking about. 

I have the impression, you are trying to put the products of Messrs. Regner down n a rather offensive and general way, while promoting and advertising the Chinese stuff from Accucraft and their worldwide dealers on the other side. 

It seems to me, most of your informations regarding the Regner poducts stems from hearsay, but not from personal experience. It does not sound very qualified. 
If you think, you can´t assemble or get a Regner kit running, buy a readymade. 
I have seen many over here in Germany, even ViII Ks. Mr. Reppingen and other professionals can be of help, but many succeed on their own. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful locomotive--I'm very jealous! 

How was the kit to build? Do you have any construction pictures? 

Keith


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Keith, 
The build was very good, it has the smoothest running, rolling chassis I have worked on. It has the new Teflon pistons and the full working valve gear is beautifully made. I only have a few build pictures this time but I will post some tomorrow.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking forward to the pictures Rod. I'd love to hear it loaded right up, running nice and slowly! On the other hand...maybe it's best NOT to hear or see too much of it! LOL 

Keith


----------



## davidarf (Jan 2, 2008)

Keith

Here is another film of this fine locomotive in action with 3 passenger cars 



Having seen this locomotive running in both it's finished state and on my railway (noted for long 2% curving grades) in a pre-finished stage, I can vouch for the smooth steady running.


I have seen Rod building many of his Regner models and I am continually amazed at the quality of the design and engineering. I know everyone will have particular favourites, but I think that little Saxonia is a model engineering masterpiece. For such a tiny loco to have fully working twin inside cylinders - wow. It certainly puts certain other single cylinder geared spirit fired efforts to shame.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting your video, David! 

Regner's workmanship is definitely top notch--I've always been a big fan of his machinery. Now if he ever makes the RhB Mallet, I'm lost... 

Keith


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By Fritz on 07 Oct 2009 12:11 PM 
Mr. Zbigniew Struzik, 

I stumble over your name in forums all over this world. Even in a German one, where they have no idea, what you are talking about. 

I have the impression, you are trying to put the products of Messrs. Regner down n a rather offensive and general way, while promoting and advertising the Chinese stuff from Accucraft and their worldwide dealers on the other side. 

It seems to me, most of your informations regarding the Regner poducts stems from hearsay, but not from personal experience. It does not sound very qualified. 
If you think, you can´t assemble or get a Regner kit running, buy a readymade. 
I have seen many over here in Germany, even ViII Ks. Mr. Reppingen and other professionals can be of help, but many succeed on their own. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen 
Dear Mr Fritz Juergen, 

My short response is: If you do not have any idea what I am talking about, please refrain from commenting, I actually have a very good reason for posting on the German forum but I am not sure that you need to know it. 

My longer response is: Welcome to my fan club;-)!!

I am looking forward to discussing with you "in forums all over the world" any (narrow gauge only, sorry) locomotives produced by all possible manufacturers, from Australia, China, Germany, Japan, UK, etc. (in alphabetical order). I have done this for many years and obviously you must be speaking from a relatively short time perspective. So welcome to live steam too!

It ought to be quite clear to you from this and earlier threads, that I am genuinely interested in the products of Mr Regner, and I am looking for some hard data, but not for hand-waving arguments. I am sorry if you feel offended by the facts which I mentioned. However, there is very little I can personally do about this. I have personally asked Mr Regner to produce a copper boiler. Are you suggesting that I buy a kit and have a replacement boiler made for it by someone else? This idea actually crossed my mind, but I dismissed it due to cost.

As I have mentioned above, the quality of these locomotives is gradually improving. Perhaps, at some stage, this quality will meet my standards, perhaps it will not. If you can help Mr Regner to speed up this process, that would be most welcome. Please speak to him when you next meet him and when you build your next Regner lokie, please let us see your building log with pictures and info. 

Until very recently, there were essentially no videos available of Regner locomotives running. Now thanks to some posters, such as the author of this thread, we can see some of them running. This is good news and helps to build a manufacturer's reputation, which may be solid in Germany, but not necessarily elsewhere.

To make a long story short, please relax, nobody is saying your toys are less good. They are different.
I will want to have them too, if I see that they are worth having. 

Best wishes, Zubi


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

I am curious. Why does Regner choose to make their boilers out of brass when everyone else makes them out of copper ?? Is brass less expensive, easier to work with, or has Regner figured something out that the rest have not? Now this being said, I fall into the camp that it is no big deal anyway. I think that a brass boiler, just like a copper one will outlast us all. I just wonder why?


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Although the potential for dezincification of the brass boiler may be a legitimate concern, I can't imagine the thing is going to disintegrate overnight (or that a company that builds their boilers out of brass would be in business as long as Regner has if they did). Zubi, if the engine appeals to you enough that you would even consider buying the kit and a replacement copper boiler (before dismissing the thought due to cost), why not just buy the kit, build it, and run and enjoy it until the boiler falls apart. Then give us all a report on what happened, how many hours of running time it took to reach that condition, chemical analysis of your boiler water, etc. Seems to me you should have plenty of time to save up for a replacement copper boiler in the meantime. After all, there has to be a thriving cottage industry out there supplying replacement copper boilers for all these old Regner brass jobs that must be dropping like flies by now, right?


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Steve, apart from possible dezincification there is another parameter of concern, and that is heat conductivity. That of copper is almost four times greater! In other words, copper boiler is easier to heat and it also redistributes heat much easier, reducing shocks and stresses due to temperature gradients. The coefficient of heat expansion for brass is slightly higher than that of copper. So altogether copper does sound like a better boiler material for small boilers where tensile strength is not essential. For larger boilers steel is used. It has lower heat conductivity than brass but it is considerably stronger of course. Best, Zubi


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By rwjenkins on 07 Oct 2009 11:21 PM 
Although the potential for dezincification of the brass boiler may be a legitimate concern, I can't imagine the thing is going to disintegrate overnight (or that a company that builds their boilers out of brass would be in business as long as Regner has if they did). Zubi, if the engine appeals to you enough that you would even consider buying the kit and a replacement copper boiler (before dismissing the thought due to cost), why not just buy the kit, build it, and run and enjoy it until the boiler falls apart. Then give us all a report on what happened, how many hours of running time it took to reach that condition, chemical analysis of your boiler water, etc. Seems to me you should have plenty of time to save up for a replacement copper boiler in the meantime. After all, there has to be a thriving cottage industry out there supplying replacement copper boilers for all these old Regner brass jobs that must be dropping like flies by now, right? 
Mr Rwjenkins, not if they were shelf queens;-)... but now that we see a few running, I will indeed wait until I can get hold of an intact Heidi chassis in a few years time! Until that time, Mr Main131 please fill yours for every run with ultrapure water (or at least a very good lab grade deionised or double distilled) and please store it after the runs without draining in a warm wet place!! Thank you and please let me know when we can make a deal!! Best, Zubi


----------



## davidarf (Jan 2, 2008)

Keith

As you seem to have a keen interest in Regner locos, here is another clip from 2007 featuring two more Regner engines, this time running on a show layout, where reliability and good running are very important if we are to maintain a continuous and entertaining show for the paying public. 




As for the comment from elesewhere about Regner locos being "shelf queens", I was fortunate enough to be able to visit the Regner factory last year for their 30th anniversary open weekend at which at least half a dozen layouts had been set up in the grounds to display literally dozens of Regner locomotives in action. The impression I gained was that the vast majority of locomotives are built to run, not to sit on a shelf. We were also fortunate to be able to tour the factory and see how these fine kits are manufactured, including the CNC tunrning, and milling, boilermaking area, casting section and painting area. I was recently told that, in the UK, Regner locomotive outsell Roundhouse, and I am quite certain the vast majority (if not almost all) are bought to run. In view of the very large numbers of these locomotives that have been sold and run across Europe over the lasat 31 years, I cannot see that this very reputable and popular manufacturer would have survived this long if they had been producing boilers that are not fully up to the job. Finally, judging by the latest developments in piston design, we have a manufacturer who is continually looking for technical developments to improve on the basic concept of the model steam locomotive.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

David, I am not Keith, but anyway, thank you very much for providing the video and for sharing your impressions from the factory visit. Obviously, this is a great testimony, which contributes to the good image of the maker, as did all other testimonies contributed in this thread, beginning with the opening post and video. These testimonies are in a stark contract with some which I was unlucky to come across before, let me just refer to this pretty recent sample thread http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/111829/afv/topic/Default.aspx Now I suggest that we put this subject to rest. I am definitely happier now that I know I may be acquiring one of these fine products in some future. Best wishes, Zubi


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Afternoom, All - as David 1/2d and Rod note, I have been lucky enough to have seen three of Rod's Regner masterpieces in operation with my own eye-trumpets, and exceedingly fine locos they are, too. Watching the little RhB connie moving off in simple and then switching over to compound was a revelation in itself. 

Notwithstanding the pros and cons of Regner's constructs, I claim to have two of the oldest of Regner's products in MY collection - a horizontal mill engine and a single-cylinder marine engine, both built back in 1982 when we lived in Berlin. Both still run well on air. 

'Heidi' has long been a favourite loco of mine, but I successfully resisted buying LGB's rather good plastic version, just in case 'somebody' should ever make an affordable steamer. 

Sadly, I have no spare kidneys to sell to raise the cash for this one, but as ever, we can dream, eh? 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Lets put another "myth" to bed shall we.... 

Yes, Regner did develop the Marklin live steamers. They produced the first samples and gave them to Marklin for approval prior to starting production. 

Marklin then took the samples to eastern Europe and had them copied there. Hence the questionable build quality. Think about it! How else could they put them out at such a low price for a detailed all metal model like that ? 

I was told this by Manfred himself when I asked about the apparent poor/varied quality of Marklin live steam.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

The brass boilers used by Regner doesn't scare me. I believe Bing built their boilers of brass over 100 years ago and I still see many in proper working order. I don’t think the availability of gallon jugs of distilled water was as easy to obtain back then as it is now going to Wal-Mart or Daiei. (I used to buy mine in 500 mil bottles at the Kurihama “DOit” store.) 

I've built a Wangerooger, an RhB G4/5, IVK and they all run GREAT! My IVK will pull off from a dead stop in compound once everything is well heated! I had one problem with fitment of the drain cock spindles on the G4/5 and the problem was remedied by Regner in short order.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the added video, David--always a pleasure seeing live steamers running. 

Hey Tac, you know if you could have just resisted the Royal Hudson the way you resisted the LGB Heidi, you'd have had enough in your Delft Blue piggy bank for the Regner G3/4!  

Keith


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By zubi on 08 Oct 2009 12:04 AM 

Mr Rwjenkins, not if they were shelf queens;-)... but now that we see a few running, I will indeed wait until I can get hold of an intact Heidi chassis in a few years time! Until that time, Mr Main131 please fill yours for every run with ultrapure water (or at least a very good lab grade deionised or double distilled) and please store it after the runs without draining in a warm wet place!! Thank you and please let me know when we can make a deal!! Best, Zubi Zubi,

While I enjoy your scientific approach to the subject of live steam, I believe that the brass boiler taboo should be put to bed. It has been shown that a brass boiler, although not considered standard, can preform and last just as long as a boiler made of equivalent copper material. Now, de-zinfication of brass alloys is no myth, as I have a few fittings from various well aged locomotives (read: 20 years or older), but these fittings became weakened due to poor quality castings (these water glass fittings were cast through lost wax), along with boilers that had not been properly pickled to clean themselves of the flux and left over brazing residue, which promptly dissolved into the water, raising the acidity. The fittings were not disintegrated, but rather slightly pitted on locomotives that had been stored with water of a soft nature (distilled), for upwards of 15-20 years, without having their boilers drained or steamed. 


The point I am trying to make is, although Regner cannot please you with their choice of boiler material, that does not mean that others cannot enjoy their innovative and well made products how they please, with whatever water and boiler choice as they wish. The premise of this thread was to show how well the Heidi runs for Trevor, not for you to tell him what to fill the boiler with. 


The copper boiler purists should not tell others how to run their own personal engines, no matter what the boiler material, as I believe you have been doing...suggestions are welcome, but beating a dead horse is certainly not needed on this forum. You have made you statement quite clear on how you view brass boilers and water choices, so if you please, move on.

I for one enjoyed the videos posted and know how well Regner locomotives can run, having seen many preforming on the level of other manufacturers that have had a foothold for over 30 years. 


I shall speak nothing more on the subject pertaining to boiler construction, as that is not the point of this posting. 


I leave you with some generalized wise words: 

There are two ways to skin a cat and most importantly, you can please some people some of the time, but you can certainly not please everyone all of the time, although one will certainly die trying!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Keith, old floon, there is no way on earth that I could have resisted a 'Royal Hudson'.









Best to all in Victoria...

tac and famb
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

So Tac, how many kidneys do you currently have installed?


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Keith, 
Here are a few build pictures of Heidi.. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/wpandyr/Heidi# 

Sorry there are not more, I normally post loads during a build but this time I did not  

There are also some more clips on Youtube, look under user WPANDYR


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Ryan, Thank you for the kind words and please let me say that I very much appreciate your response (in particular the wise approach to skinning a cat;-) Just as you suggest, I am not willing to continue the discussion of boiler material on this thread. Here enough has been said. But please let me point out that I am in no way interested in what other fellow's boilers are made from. Perhaps as a result of my extreme selfishness, I am merely, or perhaps even exclusively, interested in the boilers on my own locomotives! Let me give you an example, with which I hope I will be able to end my participation in this rather tense thread. A few years ago I decided that I liked the look of the EKB locomotive by Mr Reppingen (btw, he is German not Chinese - that piece of info is for Mr Fritz Juergen). Upon reviewing the specifications and studying the prototype photos I stumbled across yellowish colour and the word 'brass' as a boiler material. A simple email was sufficient. "Mr Reppingen, would it be possible to make a boiler for my EKB from copper?" "No problem, we will make one from copper for you". I was happy, and I was even more happy when I received my unique polished au naturel brass lokie which is one of my favourites now. And a pretested, perfectly reliable out of the box, pretty powerful workhorse too. So let me stress again. I do not care what anyone else has their Regner's stomach from, but I will *only* buy one when I have a proper copper boiler in it. We are all permitted to have some principles, are we not? Actually, for me, how my initial request is treated by the manufacturer, says a lot about the future prospects... But that is pretty obvious, I guess. Well, in the meantime I enjoyed watching the last one of the contributed Regner video, and I especially liked the slow running Roundhouse loco in it;-). Further, I will continue doing the research on brass and copper behaviour in water simply because I find it a interesting and educationally valuable subject. Yes, we may be able to put some more myths to rest. The brass for boilers taboo may in the future be proven wrong, but somehow this has to be proven and not just conjectured. Until we arrive at a solid proof, these opinions cited below are still valid, by locomotive builders with a substantially more involvement in live steam boiler making than Mr Regner. These testimonies were my starting point and defined my opinion on the subject, and until they get proven to be myths, their validity remains for me. 

Harry Wade: "Brass will de-zink and become brittle and weak. 
Actual failure of brass materials will vary from boiler to boiler, 
from a few days to never, but de-zinking and weakening will occur" 

Gordon Watson: "... The Brass thing for boilers is not acceptable... 
Dezincification happens in which the zinc leaches out of the alloy, 
leaving a spongy copper mass... While it may take 50 years, I have 
seen it in 5! I have recently worked on a boiler made in 1927, which 
had a small leak at a fitting. When we attempted to undo the fitting the 
bushing and area surrounding it crumbled away... End of boiler!... 
It can and has been used in small pot boilers running on low pressure
[15 lbs max] and was common in german and english toys of 50 years 
ago, but I would not use it under any cicumstances in a modern boiler."

David Bailey: "I doubt if you could obtain insurance here in the UK for 
a Brass boiler, as a manufacturer of boilers and a boiler tester for our 
local ground level 7 1/4" gauge railway I would not even test a brass boiler. " 


Now, I leave this thread to move to water/boiler business. Thanks again and Enjoy, Zubi


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the build pictures, Rod--good job! 

Zubi, I find this whole brass vs copper boiler debate very interesting. After all, part of what makes our hobby more interesting is these little educational diversions, no matter what the result is either way. 

Keith


----------



## Dan Rowe (Mar 8, 2009)

Zubi and all,
Brass boilers and brass bushings are allowed in the Australian Miniature Boiler Safety Committee AMBSC Code part 3 covering sub-miniature boilers.

The use of brass for boiler shells is limited to low pressure boilers with a maximum working pressure of 200 kPa (29 psi). A certificate issued to a brass boiler is valid for one year where as certificates issued to copper boilers are valid for 3 years.

Brass for bushings may be allowed for medium pressure 200 kPa to 520 kPa but it has to be noted on the certificate. It is clear from the wording that copper or bronze are the prefered choice for boiler bushings.

I have all 3 sections of the AMBSC and I think that it is a very good standard to build hobby boilers to. I highly recomend the work to anyone wanting to build a small boiler. The price of this code is very reasonable.
Dan


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Dan, thanks for the info, is this document available on the web? 29 psi maximum working pressure is good for a joke of a toy such a Mamod operating at 15 psi. Alan Whitaker offers a replacement copper boiler under MMS & Mamod replacement parts section of his PPS Steam http://www.pps-steam-models.co.uk/ Our live steamers (at least the ones I have) operate at pressures in the range of 30psi to 60psi and should withhold even higher working pressures. I suppose, strictly speaking, the document you mention makes Regner locos illegal in Australia, at least for operation in any public space. Best, Zubi


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan Rowe:
The use of brass for boiler shells is limited to low pressure boilers with a maximum working pressure of 200 kPa (29 psi). A certificate issued to a brass boiler is valid for one year where as certificates issued to copper boilers are valid for 3 years.

Wouldn't you have to take into account how thick the brass boiler shells are in the first place before you set a maximum working pressure requirement on them ??


----------



## Dan Rowe (Mar 8, 2009)

Zubi, 
The full document is not online but I bought all three for less than I paid for Martin Evans boiler book and got way more infromation. I got them from here: 
http://www.smex.net.au/ if you click on the store the index can be read for each part. I do know if Regner locos are illegal in Australia or not, but with out a certificate I believe you are not allowed to operate on club tracks. 

I live in Texas where there is a generous exemption for hobby boilers, but my thought is why reinvent the wheel? The code is based on practice that has pased the test of time with field experience. 

Steve, the AMBSC Boiler Code part 3 limits brass as I stated, there is not an exception for shell thickness. There is a copyright restriction in the front of each book that does not allow any copying of the content and the books can not even be lent or resold with out permission. 

I plan to use the AMBSC code for my boiler work and I highly recomend the work for any builder as it is a good source of proven design rules. 
Dan


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dan Rowe on 09 Oct 2009 06:51 AM 
Zubi, 
The full document is not online but I bought all three for less than I paid for Martin Evans boiler book and got way more infromation. I got them from here: 
http://www.smex.net.au/ if you click on the store the index can be read for each part. I do know if Regner locos are illegal in Australia or not, but with out a certificate I believe you are not allowed to operate on club tracks. 



I plan to use the AMBSC code for my boiler work and I highly recomend the work for any builder as it is a good source of proven design rules. 
Dan 

Interesting that we purchased one of our Saito boats from a dealer in Australia. They still sale the product. Satio boiler run between 1.2-2.5 kg/ sq cm: http://www.hobbycentre.com.au/Saito Specs1.pdf 

One would assume that in order to sell a product it must be legal to use: http://www.hobbycentre.com.au/

BTW- Our Saito boats perform well with their brass boilers.


----------



## topshed (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi all, 

I was very interested to see that a kit-built Regner loco has featured in the forum, as I am just embarking on building a Regner kit myself. I am not an analytical chemist, just a bit of a hobby engineer who likes playing trains, and am far to mean with my money to buy ready-to-run if a kit is available! My chosen kit is the vertical boilered Shay, which will join my Accucraft Mich-Cal #5 on the logging line once it is complete. I've a long way to go before it is ready to steam, but I just want to say how impressed I am with Regner's engineering. Their parts are beautifully designed and very precisely machined, very little finishing required anywhere. The kit comes with all the parts for each stage being packed together in a numbered packet, the instructions having a parts list for each stage, which is easy to check. The instructions themselves are extensive, profusely illustrated with colour photographs and indexed perspective drawings. Some may see the fact that the instructions are in German a little off-putting, but the illustrations are really sufficient on their own. Suffice it to say, I see the project as a challenge and am thoroughly enjoying building this charming locomotive and I am sure I will enjoy running it just as much and for many many years, before the boiler (or its owner!) finally wears out. WELL DONE REGNER!!










All the best,
Martin


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Charles, I checked these Saito specs. 1.2 kg/cm2 corresponds with 17 psi, but I do not understand what they mean by 1.5 -2.5 kg/cm2. Did they set safety valves at random within this margin? The average is 2.0 kg/cm2 which corresponds with 28.4 psi, so just below the 29 psi limit set by the AMBSC code. Dan, thanks for the info, I will look into this with great interest. Martin, I am glad to hear that your kit went so well! Best wishes, Zubi


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

We had a kit built Regner Shay at the Feldbahn Museum Oekoven last Sunday. Over here, some local live steamers meet every few week to run trains on 45mm, 7,25 inch and 600 mm. 










It still needs some details and a bit of weathering. The colour does not look to well in the flashlight. The owner, Ulrich Kamp, said it was very easy and straightforward to assemble. If there is a choice of kit or ready made, I´d always chosse the kit. At least with Regner or Roundhouse models. You can save some money and you can get an understanding of the construction and engineering. In case of later trouble, it makes repairs or service much easier. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------

